# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Â´Stalin kurbanlarıÂ´nı andı

## axuliuma

Kazakistan Â´Stalin kurbanlarıÂ´nı andı 
01.06.2006 - 14:13 

Kazakistanğın Astana şehrinde ğOtanğ Partisi ve vilayet valiliğiğnin ortaklaşa gerçekleştirdiği ğStali Kurbanlarını anmağ mitinge binlerce kişi iştirak etti. Astana Siyasi Sürgün Kurbanları Anıtı önünde gerçekleştirilen mitinge ğKarlagğ ve ğSteplagğ kamplarında hayatını kaybedenler için kamplardan getirilen bir avuç toprak serpildi.
Aynı saatlerde Akmola vilayetinin Malinov köyünde bulunan ğAlcirğ kadınlar kampında onlarca Akademisyen, aydın ve öğrenciden oluşan bir gurup Kampın bulunduğu yere kara çelenk bıraktı. Kazakistanğda Stalin otoritesinden ölen ve eziyet çeken kamplarda 4 milyondan fazla insan bulunmuştur. 1938 yılı kayıtlarına göre ğAlcirğ kadınlar kampında ğHalk düşmanlarının kadınlarığ suçuyla 18 bin kadın ve çocukları her türlü işkenceye, eziyet ve kötülüklere maruz kalmış.
O günleri çocukluğunda yaşayan ve unutmayan Ludmila Olhova gözyaşları içinde şunları anlattı: ğBabam ğHalk Düşmanığ ilan edilerek tutuklandı. Ben o zaman 5 yaşlarındaydım. Daha sonra annem Elizabet Dmireyevağyı da meşhur 52ğnci maddeye istinaden ğAlcirğ kampına götürdüler. Annem kamptan çıktıktan sonra bile orada yaşadıkları hakkında en ufak bir söz bile etmeden bu dünyadan göçtü. Tek dediği o zamanlar çok kötü geçti. Cümlesinden ibaretti. Aklımda kalan tek anım annemi görmek için 1 yılda sadece 2 kez izin verilmesiydiğ dedi.
Mitingde, ğAlcirğ kampına alınanların o yıllarda Kazak aydınları ve Turancıların eşleri olduğu ve kampta ölenlerin cesetlerinin ğCalangaşğ gölünün yanına atıldığı da anlatıldı.
Otan Partisi Genel sekreteri şaripbek Amirbek yaptığı açıklamada: ğKampların bir zamanlar bulunduğu o ölü topraklara ölenlerin anısına gelecek neslimize mesaj vermek adına bir müze kurulmasını planlıyoruz. Ayrıca, bu müzeyi açık hava müzesi olarak uluslararası statüde ziyarete açmak bizim tarihimizi merak eden yerli ve yabancı konuklara ibret olacaktır. Bu bir terbiye dersidirğ dedi. (Ankara-Aygazete)

----------

